# Jewel Trigon 190



## Deano_70 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi All Not sure how many people are familiar with Jewel Trigon 190 tank it comes with 2 fluorescent tubes buit into the hood, does anyone know of a company that makes lids that will enable more tubes to be fitted as im worried 2 tubes will not be enough to promote lush plant growth.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You may want to try AH supply. They don't make hoods but they make retro fit kits that might fit into the hood you have.

http://www.ahsupply.com/index.html


----------

